# How do NT's feel about offensive humor?



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I'm nearly impossible to offend. That being said, I fail to see how someone can be offended by a joke or anything verbal in nature. They are just sounds to which some people respond emotionally. I have yet to find a joke that offends me. There are some jokes I don't understand but none that are offensive. Hypersensitivity has gotten the best of too many people, nowadays. It's one thing to discriminate or be violent against someone alla hate crime, but words don't bother me.


It's funny to think that some words are banned, isn't it?


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

It's my favorite kind of humor, actually. Along with dark humor.

Or are they the same thing?


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Fascist said:


> It's funny to think that some words are banned, isn't it?


What words are these?


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> What words are these?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/******#British


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Fascist said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/******#British


I wouldn't say those are banned in the normal sense of the word, but they are frowned upon in colloquial usage. I personally don't use that word and I had a girlfriend of African decent and she never used it, either, but she said that some people use them a lot.


----------



## Fascist (Dec 22, 2014)

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I wouldn't say those are banned in the normal sense of the word, but they are frowned upon in colloquial usage. I personally don't use that word and I had a girlfriend of African decent and she never used it, either, but she said that some people use them a lot.


The word itself doesn't matter.

It's the fact that making a certain sound with your throat can literally have you put in a cage.


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Fascist said:


> The word itself doesn't matter.
> 
> It's the fact that making a certain sound with your throat can literally have you put in a cage.


See, I don't understand that concept. It seems to be the perception of others rather than myself. Mind you, like I said, I don't use such words, but it other people. I have no reaction to those who use such words.


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

Elistra said:


> Rape jokes piss me off. Race and sexual orientation jokes I can appreciate while drunk, but find tiresome when sober. Sex jokes are ok, so long as they're done sparingly, not of the inane/repetitive "that's what she said!" middle school sort, and not directed towards me personally. Shit jokes and dark humor are awesome.


Pretty much exactly this. 

You might think you're joking, but jokes/things we say have been scientifically proven to influence how we perceive those around us and how we see the world. IE if you constantly hear racist jokes all the time, you're probably going to subconsciously believe them and be more racist than someone who doesn't hear that all the time. All this shit does is perpetuate stereotypes and make people more discriminatory and hateful. 

And honestly, if you can't interact with a female without joking about raping her, there's something else wrong with you besides a fucked up sense of humor. In general, if you're going to offend someone and marginalize a group that's already marginalized, why bother? You're a smart human being, you can think of something else clever to say. 

But yeah, sex jokes are always on the table (and hey babe, I can put you on the table too). 
@Simpson17866 I'm in love with you now.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

maust said:


> @Simpson17866 I'm in love with you now.


 I'm so sorry to hear that, is there anything I can do to help?


----------



## keinalu (Apr 4, 2015)

If they are clever, I don't have any big problem with them. When I'm drunk, I usually do, because my feeling side is showing. They should show that racism, rape, sexism... is something in the society that therefore can and should be made fun of but that aren't right or funny by their narrator's standards - if the narrator of the joke considers these things okay, we're probably up for a heated discussion (I'm in high school, it happens quite often). I personally prefer irony and satire though.


----------



## Yellow Submarine (Oct 2, 2014)

There is tension in offense so that means it's good material for jokes and satire plays a vital part in maintaining freedom in expression as it's a way to demonstrate politically incorrect things but I find most of the offensive jokes too simple. To me it's important a joke is witty.


----------



## Ephemerald (Aug 27, 2011)

I lean towards "don't care." Am I a bit self-aware while hearing and making jokes? Sure.

That's social conditioning and political correctness. And that makes me say "fuck you" to it even more.

tl;dr The more society says: "THIS IS HOW YOU SHOULD ACT." The more I say: "FUCK YOU BUDDY."


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

I prefer offensive jokes. Race jokes, rape jokes, cancer jokes, 9/11 jokes are all hilarious. And if you disagree f*ck you.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

I love parodies - best form of comedy. Thing is I like humour to be exaggerated but also be well-thought out, so "it's funny coz it's true" kinda thing. But when people are deliberately trying to hurt others or mocking them _with the intent_ of causing offence (rather than to entertain) then that's where it's not good. I like South Park. As long as it's all good fun and they're not trying to start a war or anything it's OK. I despise censorship because anyone can take offence to something trivial. I care about intentions, not about who gets offended. Some people get offended by almost anything, and they tend to be quite miserable and boring sometimes. I almost get the feeling that some people feel like they _should_ be offended and act according to that expectation; even if they're not actually hurt and know it was all tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

I absolutely hate offensive jokes. Don't you people have hearts? I just don't understand how the suffering of others can be humorous. I think this short video explains my point of view better than I can.


----------



## Temporal Turtle (Jun 20, 2015)

First off, nice avatar.

Second; Offensive jokes aren't exactly offensive to me unless directly targeted to me as a person. To be honest i'm indifferent about them, on one hand I think people should lighten up, on another hand I think that they aren't as funny as people pretend to think they are.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

If I don't identify with it, I don't care. If I do, I hate it.


----------



## quack (May 6, 2015)

It depends. I can handle them as long as it isn't meant as mean. And if I know that the persons who listen won't be offended. I'm careful about who those jokes are shared with. When I share them, I give the "worst" ones out to my closest friends (except a few who are just too nice), to those I don't know well, I'm more a fan of "dyslectic" jokes (not because I'm mean, but it's kind of word plays, and I love playing with words...)


----------



## Wubtavia (Jul 22, 2015)

Doran Seth said:


> I absolutely hate offensive jokes. Don't you people have hearts? I just don't understand how the suffering of others can be humorous. I think this short video explains my point of view better than I can.


9/10 ah I love those. Execution could have been a bit better, but hey, I still laughed.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

I love racist and dark humor. But i am neither a racist nor a hater in any way. I just think that it is a good way to laugh. I have no problems with someone making jokes at me nor should other have problem with it either.


----------



## Residual Deviance (May 11, 2013)

Offensive humor is best when it reflexively shields itself from those it means to offend. Offensive humor seeks an audience capable of handling it. This is often a group who is wanting this type of humor, gets what they want, and is very satisfied, but if you're willing to branch out, also a group willing to be very open minded. For that latter group you're willing to attempt to hit an odd niche that wants correct placement of your shock humor, as opposed to (or, as a supplement to) the shocks themselves. If you do what you do very well, you'll hit this niche. Hard. See George Carlin and other artists with that style, if that niche is whom you're trying to attract.

One of my favorite stand-up routines I've seen (live, even!) was an opening act to Bob Saget (his stand-up act is actually really raunchy, if you didn't know this). I was not impressed with Saget's act. His opener did his style far better than he did, I thought, because he was as raw as the content was supposed to be. There was no polish, no veneer, no stupid guitar shit, it was raw offensive guttural humor, done right.

If, on the other hand, your offensiveness is actively trying to reach out to those you aim to offend -- you really are offending in order to offer material for the same act worded slightly differently to offend even more people. In this case, you are an unfunny pile of trash. You want attention and/or money, not laughs. Laughs are just the cheapest way to get attention.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

It's fucking hilarious. The people who whine about everything are the ones who offend me. They're killing comedy!


----------



## the.soph.ia (Jul 21, 2015)

I hate offensive humor, it serves no purpose than belittling the ones targeted and making others feel superior and laugh at them. Such a low sense of humor.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

I love offensive humor. It is generally offensive because most of it is truth... The Truth is always offensive and often the most hilarious!


----------



## lemming96 (May 3, 2015)

If it's funny enough, offensiveness doesn't matter.


----------



## lemming96 (May 3, 2015)

If it's funny enough, offensiveness doesn't matter.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

ENTPness said:


> It's fucking hilarious. The people who whine about everything are the ones who offend me. They're killing comedy!


Agreed. 

I enjoy it. I see it as a test of my ability to see an issue rationally, given that most negative reactions to offensive humor are.. reactionary. Gut reactions. It tells you sometimes more than you would've liked about others, the way they respond to certain jokes. Rather depressing at times, personally, but still insightful.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

If its witty or sarcastic I love it... I tend to find minor mistakes about something and laugh at them


----------



## saltana (Jan 18, 2013)

I like offensive humor when the offense "punches up" and offers an original play-up at power dynamics. Biting, shock-factor humor is interesting only when it "punches up" at establishment people and turns something around. When it's the same centuries-old "humor" targeted at people with mental retardation or something, it's just a bit sad and played out. Where is the wit or cleverness or novelty or subtlety in that?


----------



## ChkChkBoom (Nov 10, 2013)

Aslong as it's clever, absurd and creative, it's funny. I do have a penchant for offensive sarcasm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmashingAllMyWindows (Jul 26, 2015)

As long as it's not offensive just because "l00k h0w edgy 1 4m", and genuinely uses shocking or off-colour comedy to make commentary, like Louis CK or George Carlin (call them what you will).


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

I like to use it even though I find most of the world does not share my dark sense of humor or jest.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

I'll take funny any way I can get it. The smarter the better.. but I like dark, sarcastic, offensive, whatever...


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

Anything goes, but the context has to be correct. I wouldn't direct my rape jokes at someone who's been raped, unless I knew them very well and was sure they wouldn't mind.


----------



## WhoIsJake (Jun 2, 2015)

If on the surface it can offend a shit ton of close minded people but deep down it is brilliant, then that is prime shit right there.


----------



## indie1 (Jul 21, 2015)

It can be great, humour boils down to some sense of surprise and something else that I can't remember off the top of my head right now, well, generally anyway.

But sarcasm, etc is also funny.


----------

